# بتروجيت



## ahmedouf (10 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
انا رحت امتحمنت في بتروجيت امتحان انجليزي و كمبيوتر و الحمد لله امتحانات سهله اوي اوي
لكن هما قالولي ان امتحان التخصص مش دلوقتي عشان انت مهندس ميكاترونكس هانتصل بيك و هنحدد لك ميعاد ارجو من الاخوه اللي شغالين في بتروجيت او اي شركة بترول يقولي الامتحان بيبقي عامل ازاي و ايه الاسئله لوظيفة مهندس صيانة ميكانيكا و كهرباء 
ارجوكم ساعدوني عشان انا ناسي كل حاجه و مش عارف ارجع ايه و لا ايه
و ياتري المرتبات عامله ازاي انا دفعه 2005


----------



## Engineerbadr (3 سبتمبر 2010)

انا زيك بس لسه لم امتحن انا 2009 لو عرفت حاجه اتمنى الرد وشكرا


----------

